# JL Willy's Tjet checklist?



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, as a few of you probably saw my post in the trades section a week or so ago....my father is getting into slot cars.....in specific he loves the JL Willys bodies. Does anyone have a link to a checklist of all of the Willy's that JL has produced?

I'm trying to help my dad build a complete set of these Willy's...... THANKS, Brian :thumbsup:


----------



## owl (Jan 11, 2001)

These are the pullback versions

Silver Chrome
Gold Chrome
Blue Chrome
Purple
Pink
Blue with flames
Black with flames
Yellow with flames

But I don't know what they did in the later releases...

Hope this helps.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

owl said:


> These are the pullback versions
> 
> Silver Chrome
> Gold Chrome
> ...


Owl, thanks for that much help.....I know there are several versions of the flamed Willy's....some have different color flames also...... :freak:


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey TX
Add to the list purple with yellow flames, yellow MoonEyes with black stripes, and a dark red Big John Mazamian. Seems like the list of JL variations will grow alot! I'm with your dad....cant get enough Willys! :thumbsup: There are alot of custom Willys out there too. Weird Jack has a convertable kit which looks pretty easy and cheap for $3 each. (I wish I knew about that before I hacked out a Mustang convertable for the interior and boot..LOL) You can get Willys panel trucks and pick ups too. Bud's HO Cars has pick-ups that are pretty nice, not alot of cleaning and sanding. Mr WillysGasser also has a 33 Willy if I remember right. Good luck completing the list...say hi to your dad!!
Joe


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Joe, I took dad to a few sites online and showed him the Willys Panels and trucks....which he loved. Dad wants to start slow......so he doesn't drop so much cash at once on cars...LOL :jest: I think he's starting to realize exactly how consuming this hobby can be...hahah


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*R1 Willys Slots*

There are also the R1 JLTO Willys:

Candy red w/ white-yellow flames
Black w/ red-yellow flames (reversed from the R2 pulback black Willys)
White Thunder version - Pearl white w/ yellow-red flames

And R2 also has a yellow Willys w/ white-purple flames.

That's 10 different variations of JL slotcar Willys.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

PM sure did get their monies out of that mold.  rr


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

roadrner said:


> PM sure did get their monies out of that mold.  rr


But what a nice mold it is! I made a few cop car customs out of it!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

madsapper said:


> But what a nice mold it is! I made a few cop car customs out of it!


How about a pic or two mad?  rr


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

A Willys cop car cool thinking Mad!! I wish I thought of that. I did the Nomad as a cop car, but now I wish I had thought of using a Willy instead. Post some pics so we can checfk it out!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Elder Statesman, GOOSE CHICKEN has an excellent collection of all JL bodies, including the Willys. There are some photos floating around in old threads of his _Tilt Hood Willys_ and other customs that are worth digging to find!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

EBasil said:


> Elder Statesman, GOOSE CHICKEN has an excellent collection of all JL bodies, including the Willys. There are some photos floating around in old threads of his _Tilt Hood Willys_ and other customs that are worth digging to find!



THANKS for sharing those pics.........I'll have to dig for the tilt hood Willys......man, if I learn how to do a tilt hood on a Tjet the madness would never stop...LOL.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> THANKS for sharing those pics.........I'll have to dig for the tilt hood Willys......man, if I learn how to do a tilt hood on a Tjet the madness would never stop...LOL.


* MaDnEeNsSs *yOu saY.:.:.:.:freak:












WhOt iS tHiS *MaDnEeNsSs *yOu SpAkE Of.:.:.:.:freak: 













GoOdNiGhT....


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WOW, ok, now that's cool....... I can hear my dad right now..."Where can I buy one of those"??? LOL...


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

That is way Cool! So if I can't buy one could I at least see more detailed pics of the hood mounts? Please Please Please...

Jeff


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,
I already had those pics loaded so that's why it's taking me a little longer to post these. The camera I used doesn't have a macro setting so the pics aren't very good. 

Basically, it just a simple slip-hinge. I use different methods depending on the chassis type. This one was tricky, because you can use a front post-but it has to be much shorter. I didn't do that because the fenders fit the body snug and runs this way. I use two pieces of round tube plastic stock, drilled out to accept the wire hinges. The hinges themselves, can be fabricated from craft wire, although I use false-ceiling hanging wire because it seems to hold its shape better and is easy to work with. I feed them through the round plastic and crimp or double the ends and stick the other ends in two more pieces of round tubing. These I make out of old 1/25th scale tailpipes or a set of injectors drilled out This one I was able to run the wire through the front axle hole and attach it in the front with reworked T-jet hubs--so it's backwards to what I usually do My favorite thing about this car is the blower scoop matches the JL/Aurora one almost exactly. It's hard to tell them apart when running laps. I've made a few tilt-bonnet cars and will post pics in the future. 


















cheers..


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Phil, that is just too cool man.....really sweet idea you've got there..... :thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Boss, I guess that is why they call you the BOSS.... Great pics, I am gonna give this a try... I will post pics of the finished product (if it turns out right) :SMILE:

Jeff


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

I'll try to get a pic up tonight or tommorrow. Working on a Fire Chief willies now.... There's nothing like the smell of Pinsol in the morning. Smells like..... Customs!


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

If you really want to get ALL of them you're going to have a tough time.
The slot car Willys bodies will be easy enough but the pullbacks are another story. Release #2 pullbacks are fairly common. If you need any I have extras. Release #1 pullbacks are tougher. For each color, (pink,purple, blue chrome), there are two variations. Painted and un-painted tail lights! Good luck with your search! :thumbsup: 

PS...... I'm still looking for a pink w/painted tail lights.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Conversely, I have been on a long mission to capture all pink Willys and dunk them in Pine Sol. I think that paint comes off the easiest (unlike the dreaded orange on Fairlanes) and it's just not right to have that car pink, anyway...


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Mr.Stubbs said:


> If you really want to get ALL of them you're going to have a tough time.
> The slot car Willys bodies will be easy enough but the pullbacks are another story. Release #2 pullbacks are fairly common. If you need any I have extras. Release #1 pullbacks are tougher. For each color, (pink,purple, blue chrome), there are two variations. Painted and un-painted tail lights! Good luck with your search! :thumbsup:
> 
> PS...... I'm still looking for a pink w/painted tail lights.


Dad and I are definately getting a bit closer to completing his set of Willy's.Yesterday we stopped in at "Neil's Wheels" slot car shop in Plano,Texas and bought a pink,blue chrome,yellow with pink flames, and yellow with yellow flames Willys bodies.......and I had apurple with flames Willy's car show up here from an E-bay auction I won for dad. We're down to needing the red with flames,blue with flames,silver chrome, and a few of the tail light variants to complete his set. If you might have any of these then please let us know........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

TX Street Racer said:


> We're down to needing the red with flames,blue with flames,silver chrome, and a few of the tail light variants to complete his set. If you might have any of these then please let us know........ :thumbsup:


YHM! :wave:


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Mr.Stubbs said:


> PS...... I'm still looking for a pink w/painted tail lights.


Got one to trade! You have mail!


----------

